

One night in Paris - imdhmd
http://jayharishshah.blogspot.nl/2013/10/one-night-in-paris.html

======
ColinWright
This submission has a few comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6626108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6626108)

These submissions don't:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632326)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629177)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628933)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628068)

~~~
imdhmd
Thanks for pointing to the discussion. I wish HN was better at recognising a
duplicate post.

